# preval "mini sprayer"



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Preval Mini Sprayer... Good, Bad, Useless????????? I am leaning to the useless side! Hopefully I am doing something wrong, it would be a useful little tool. I tried two new packages and it did not perform at all.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the late 70's I used it with great success on a dresser. I thought, "WOW, who woulda thunk"

I used it again a few years ago on a cowl of one of my RC airplanes, it sucked big time.

Maybe they made a good product in the beginning and then decided profit was more important that quality.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used them in the past for a little touch up kind of thing, much like any thing else when it comes to trying to touch up a spot it will be noticed if you know where to look. They can work alright as long as you get the product thinned just right.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just use cup guns...cant get myself to get rid of them. They work real nice when I dont have alot of trim to prefinish. Nice for alcohol dyes also.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The only problem is that the can produces moisture that affects the finish.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

i saw this at my local BM store. i wanna pick one up and try it out on everything! its so cute!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Like said earlier, thinned product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You just wanted to create some mischief tonight didn't ya 

Never heard or seen it, now I gotta google it.

Ok, googled it and got a weird feedback loop to this very thread on the first hit.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> You just wanted to create some mischief tonight didn't ya
> 
> Never heard or seen it, now I gotta google it.


whoooo meee?:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I said all I'm gonna say about it back two years ago here

who'd ever thunk a pre-val would be necro posted ?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

30 years of painting and seeing them in the paint stores, and still have never bought one


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I just use cup guns...cant get myself to get rid of them. They work real nice when I dont have alot of trim to prefinish. Nice for alcohol dyes also.


Yep, I wish the handheld airless sprayers would perform that well.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I used it once for application of http://www.google.com/products/cata...ei=jviSTriKIsry0gGU5ugd&sqi=2&ved=0CFAQ8wIwAA on the bike pictured. Without going through the effort of using a spray booth and all the prep that is required for a true quality finish, this was a good idea for using an automotive finish paint without getting the hvlp or having an aerosol can filled with the product. The bike was used for track, stunt practice and joyriding. So the quality was a non issue. It won't push a thick product.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Like said earlier, thinned product.


This x1000000 , I use the preval to shoot nitro on guitar necks. They work great but the material has to be water thin any viscosity and your screwed


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a case of them I hate them. I could never get them to work. I thought they were a joke. I cannot remember what I tried to paint with them.. or even the type of paint but IMHO they SUCK!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I said all I'm gonna say about it back two years ago here


Same here.


----------



## Retired From Paint (Jun 12, 2011)

A gallon of Thinned down solvent paint makes 48 rattle cans :yes:
To use the Preval the paint must be thinner than water.
Thus it takes 3-6 coats to work


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

i didn't have time to pick one up today but geez after all the bad reviews maybe i'll just spend that money on a hot dog at home depot instead


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jenni said:


> i didn't have time to pick one up today but geez after all the bad reviews maybe i'll just spend that money on a hot dog at home depot instead


I used to use it for oil touch up a long time ago, they work like the texture in a can works. If properly thinned it is decent depending on sheen, angle and lighting.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I used to use it for oil touch up a long time ago, they work like the texture in a can works. If properly thinned it is decent depending on sheen, angle and lighting.


I was thinking about trying it out on my trailer frame, but then I said no.

Going to use a cup gun.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I was reluctant to reply to this old of a thread....

but yes, I used them once to paint a crap-load of interior window shutters.

I was a beginner, and didn't know any better... I used about 100 of them for oil based primer and paint. Correct thinning was the key to success.

Fingertip blisters were the key to realizing there must be an easier way.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I was reluctant to reply to this old of a thread....
> 
> but yes, I used them once to paint a crap-load of interior window shutters.
> 
> ...


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

its not that I would not believe you steve- but I have used them on a few occasions and I don't know how that would be possible...like painting a ceiling with a brush.....?

I used them to paint the wall color for built in speaker screens....having to blow thru the little holes so they would not close over...and thin it down like crazy.

are you kidding about that?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

No

I might be exaggerating a little on the 100 though.

But don't feel bad...I can't really tell if I'm full-o-sheeot or not sometimes either.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

sagebrush123 said:


> I don't know how that would be possible...like painting a ceiling with a brush.....?


I could do that.

I bet you could too...luckily we don't have to find out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> .I can't really tell if I'm full-o-sheeot or not sometimes either.


Steve,

Look in the mirror.

Are your eyes brown ?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArches wife: "Are you ready for bed honey"?

*daArch stretches his arms over his head and yawns*

"Yeah... but let me go hurt Steve's feelings first"

daArches wife: "Well ok, but don't take too long"


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

^^haha!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

that is so darn funny!

I have been reading all night here(or so it seems) at pt and pz and my last little stroll before night-night was this little gem.

would make a cute cartoon or something for the funny page....not lost in some pre-val spray thread.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> that is so darn funny!
> 
> I have been reading all night here(or so it seems) at pt and pz and my last little stroll before night-night was this little gem.
> 
> would make a cute cartoon or something for the funny page....not lost in some pre-val spray thread.


Don't encourage him lol


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Don't encourage him


..or compliment him.

(it'll only get me flamed by the boards resident comedian)

One time, a compliment (nicer than Sages :whistling2:..but don't fee bad Sage, I know you were trying) earned me a good deal of animosity AND a "who's funniest" poll.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

> earned me a good deal of animosity AND a "who's funniest" poll.


It was a tie

(we each got 1 vote)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

jenni said:


> i'll just spend that money on a hot dog at home depot instead


 Homedepot sells hot dogs ?? :blink:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Homedepot sells hot dogs ?? :blink:


Mine does..outside the front door...I THINK for $1

I've yet to sample the cuisine


----------

